# Zsp in south africa



## Taboka (Sep 16, 2015)

Good day all,i hope i will get help from this forum.
My hubby and i are on zsp (Zim special permits) in RSA.We have a one year old who we applied a visitors visa in June and the application was rejected.

The reason for the rejection is ZSP cannot be accompanied.

We can appeal within ten working days,we have drafted a motivational letter but need help with an Act that the baby was born here and we apply on basis of him being an accompanying minor.

Thank you in advance for your help


----------



## pepsy (Jun 22, 2015)

Read this avenue that you need to use


----------

